# Longmire cancelled - Studio offering to other networks



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://deadline.com/2014/08/longmire-cancelled-by-ae-will-be-shopped-elsewhere-826379/

I wonder if this is one that will go to online?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I liked the show. Maybe they'll have some luck finding a new home.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Terrible news,

Please NetFlix, pickup this truly great show


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Terrible news,
> 
> Please NetFlix, pickup this truly great show


Totally agree!! Love this show!!!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I would have to say that if Netflix picked it up, they would finally get me to subscribe. I really don't see how A&E could be losing money on this. As noted in The Hollywood Reporter (_*emphasis*_ added): "Sources confirm to _THR_ that the series - _*the No. 1 scripted show in A&E's history*_ - will be shopped to other networks."


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It seems they are cutting back on the scripted shows, going more for unscripted.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It seems they are cutting back on the scripted shows, going more for unscripted.


I would not mind more unscripted shows. It would make cutting the cord easer.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> It seems they are cutting back on the scripted shows, going more for unscripted.


Nothng on A&E has ever rung my bell. Give me a million bucks, I couldn't tell you the channel number if you spotted me a range of plus or minus 50. Not in my custom guide, that's for sure.

I pay for about 250 channels, and never watch more than about 17, and there is still more than I can keep up with that is worth watching, which makes the mind boggle as to how much isn't.

So, not seeing this show other than the pilot, I can't rule on whether it was that good or not, but this I do know, there are a couple of ABC comedies that have been cancelled that would make a ton more sense going to Netflix than this.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Great show. People in charge do this stuff to top rated shows and I laugh. Heck USA or maybe better tnt should pick it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Liked the show and its characters. 

Hope it finds a home on USA or TNT or some other big cable channel.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Nothng on A&E has ever rung my bell. Give me a million bucks, I couldn't tell you the channel number if you spotted me a range of plus or minus 50. Not in my custom guide, that's for sure.
> 
> I pay for about 250 channels, and never watch more than about 17, and there is still more than I can keep up with that is worth watching, which makes the mind boggle as to how much isn't.
> 
> So, not seeing this show other than the pilot, I can't rule on whether it was that good or not, but this I do know, there are a couple of ABC comedies that have been cancelled that would make a ton more sense going to Netflix than this.


I actually don't watch Longmire, but Bates Motel is actually quite good. There are times a show has to get past a few episodes for the actors to really get comfortable with the character etc. Heck, Star Trek Next Gen didn't really get good until the third season.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

This just blows goats.

Great show! Was developing into something that could have led into a final season or could have continued.

Don "hangin the saddle at half mast today" Bolton


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

What a disappointing decision!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Longmire is one of my wife's favorite shows. Pity I can't post her remarks on A&E's decision to cancel..


----------



## Bronxiniowa (Apr 14, 2013)

Seems like this had nothing to do with disappointing ratings, but the network's decision to dump all scripted programming.

I wouldn't despair too much: It wasn't unusual for the series to lead cable TV viewed shows for a given week. Many networks would jump at the chance for a proven ratings leader.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope it lands somewhere intact. I spent a large portion of my childhood thru teenage years between The beaches of Orange County CA and the town of West Yellowstone MT. much of the backdrop of that show, its issues, its pacing so much remind me of the area

Don "gotta run production issues. FFFFin Mickey$oft" Bolton


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

One of my favorite shows. There are very few shows that I watch the day they air (or at the very latest the next). It will definitely be missed.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Warner is shopping the show to all who will listen.It is claimed that Lonmire appealed primarily to the 48+ demographic and advertisers aren't too interested.
More: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdeadline.com%2F2014%2F09%2Flongmire-shopped-digital-cable-networks-warner-bros-829755%2F&ei=ttMRVJjWF86SgwSxwYKQDg&usg=AFQjCNFxyW9B4y-zAW7OlaqlZD8XFEiyow&bvm=bv.74894050,d.eXY&cad=rja


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Advertisers not interested in this age group? I gotta wonder here. Seems my discretionary income is better now than ever before and should be up til I pull the cord and retire. Granted we probably are less fooled by the marketing gimmicks by now but are more prone to spend on things we want/need then when we were younger and smoked/drank/or chased or extra dollars away. Guess I am missing something here.

Don "maybe the spreadsheet that says the old consumers are passe" Bolton



Cholly said:


> Warner is shopping the show to all who will listen.It is claimed that Lonmire appealed primarily to the 48+ demographic and advertisers aren't too interested.
> More: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdeadline.com%2F2014%2F09%2Flongmire-shopped-digital-cable-networks-warner-bros-829755%2F&ei=ttMRVJjWF86SgwSxwYKQDg&usg=AFQjCNFxyW9B4y-zAW7OlaqlZD8XFEiyow&bvm=bv.74894050,d.eXY&cad=rja


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Advertisers not interested in this age group? I gotta wonder here. Seems my discretionary income is better now than ever before and should be up til I pull the cord and retire. Granted we probably are less fooled by the marketing gimmicks by now but are more prone to spend on things we want/need then when we were younger and smoked/drank/or chased or extra dollars away. Guess I am missing something here.
> 
> Don "maybe the spreadsheet that says the old consumers are passe" Bolton


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Advertisers are fools when it comes to the older generation of people.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Advertisers are fools when it comes to the older generation of people.


Looking at today style of ads, I must agree.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, Phrelin talks about this all the time in his ratings threads. Advertisers are foolish to disregard the older crowd. They are mostly the only ones with money these days. And the younger crowd doesn't watch much "TV". They use Netflix, Hulu, etc. No marketing is even getting to them.

I have 2 boys in college. Both of them watch every single program or movie they want via Netflix. On the very rare occasion that they want to watch something via HBOGO or something, they will watch through my DTV account.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

When "Longmire" was renewed for Season 3 we were told:



> Thanks to the 5 million plus weekly fans (live+7).
> 
> ...The second season has averaged 3.7 million viewers, 942,000 in 18-49 and 1.2 million in 25-54. Longmire remains A&E's most watched drama.


I can't even find the live+7 ratings for Season 3. What I do know is the finale pulled 3.7 million total viewers and a 0.6 demo rating which indicates that it's live+same day age 50+ viewers kept watching while the demo was down by a third. It had enough viewers for a renewal on any other cable network but the "Duck Dynasty" network A&E.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

phrelin said:


> while the demo was down by a third.


This was the real reason it got the heave-ho.

The "prime demo" gambit was invented by Ollie Treyz who ran ABC in the 1950s and early 1960s. He cooked it up, in my opinion mostly out of whole cloth, as a way to convince Madison Avenue to buy time on his smaller, less watched network. It worked.

It's way past time for the networks and Madison Avenue to take the blinders off and get out of the 1950s.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Advertisers have almost no interest in older (55+) viewers, despite their disposable income. Most ad agencies are run by younger people and their research tells them older people are less influenced by advertising than younger folks. Older people know what they like and are not prone to change based on an ad campaign. They don't jump on the Next Big Thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

FLWingNut said:


> Advertisers have almost no interest in older (55+) viewers, despite their disposable income. Most ad agencies are run by younger people and their research tells them older people are less influenced by advertising than younger folks. Older people know what they like and are not prone to change based on an ad campaign. They don't jump on the Next Big Thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Well they're right. The young are very gullible to the sales pitch of anything that could be faster or easier. While us seniors also like things faster and easier, we are also concern about quality. Which I am sad to say is not a high priority among most of today's manufactures.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

'Longmire' Lives? Netflix In Negotiations For Season 4 Pickup

http://deadline.com/2014/11/longmire-season-4-netflix-series-order-1201280496/#respond

Let's hope it really happens


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to binging on Longmire.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldschoolecw said:


> 'Longmire' Lives? Netflix In Negotiations For Season 4 Pickup
> 
> http://deadline.com/2014/11/longmire-season-4-netflix-series-order-1201280496/#respond
> 
> Let's hope it really happens


Hi. What's up?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Let's hope that Netflix and Warner Bros. come to terms and the series will resume.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Good news today for Longmire fans. Netflix is reviving the series.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2014/11/19/longmire-netflix-fourth-season/19296317/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Woo hoo!!


I double that


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great news.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Now I just need Netflix to cut a deal for another season of "The Bridge" and all will be good.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Netflix is becoming quite the mover and shaker in original programming. Good on them for picking up this outstanding show.

Too bad about A&E. They had two really good shows with Longmire and Bates Motel.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm watching series on netflix now. Great show, hope it finds a home.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Hopefully Netflix will have Season 3 up for streaming soon. I've been eagerly looking forward to that.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Can't wait, come on Netflix get season 3 up.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Longmire season three, the last one shown on A&E, is now available on Netflix.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The tweets from the cast are starting to filter out. Girls first.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Longmire sSeason 4 started production in March, and half of the ten episodes have been completed. The show will begin airing as early as August, with all ten shows possibly.being released as once. A Google search of "Longmire Season 4" reveals many links, some of which are cluttered with ads.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well Netflix seems to always release an entire season at once so I expect that. And early August would be perfect timing for them as well.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

So do we know if it ever be released on Blu-ray?

I would love to watch it on Netflix in HD. My internet connection (slow jerky DSL, with no other choice) makes that basically impossible. I refuse to watch in crappy SD.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

PokerJoker said:


> So do we know if it ever be released on Blu-ray?
> 
> I would love to watch it on Netflix in HD. My internet connection (slow jerky DSL, with no other choice) makes that basically impossible. I refuse to watch in crappy SD.


Longmire: The Complete First and Second Seasons was released on Blu-ray on 27 May 14. Longmire: The Complete Third Season was released on Blu-ray on 3 March 15.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Deadline Hollywood *'Longmire' Creators Tease Season 4 & Talk About Netflix Comeback*. I like the Gerald McRaney quote: "When I heard the news that they were cancelled, I couldn't believe anybody could be that stupid! But when I heard Netflix was picking it up, that made sense."


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

New season comes in September.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2015/07/28/netflix-announces-premiere-dates-for-longmire-and-aziz-ansaris-new-series-master-of-none-192400/20150728netflix02/


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Woo hoo!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I got introduced to Longmire in 2014 after reading about the show in the Charlotte Observer. I set up a season pass on my TiVo and checked to see if seasons 1 2 were available on Netflix. Happily, they were, and I began watching, starting with the pilot. It became one of my favorites, and like other folks, was pleased to learn that Netflix had decided to pick up the series as soon as A&E dropped it. I'm really looking forward to season 4. I'v also decided that it would be a good idea to start reading Craig Johnson's books.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Cholly said:


> I'v also decided that it would be a good idea to start reading Craig Johnson's books.


Gonna find some differences -- some of them fairly major. Still good reads.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/longmire-season-4-netflix-watch-video-trailer-1201570419/

Longmire Trailer for Netflix


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for that link! The promo gave me goosebumps!! Whoever put that together is hugely talented. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Great trailer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, who's ready for Season 5? If you thought the S4 cliffhanger was good, S5's is even better.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It was awesome!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Has it been confirmed there will be another season? I really hope so!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing yet. With it being on Netflix and people watching at different times/weeks/months, I wonder how they track their 'share' and at what point do they decide there is enough interest for Season 5?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We're still watching one episode a week. My guess is Netflix will look not only at this season's stats but whether it has pulled in new viewers who began with season 1 off their site. So if you have friends or family who have Netflix and haven't seen the show, encourage them to watch it from the beginning.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

phrelin said:


> We're still watching one episode a week. My guess is Netflix will look not only at this season's stats but whether it has pulled in new viewers who began with season 1 off their site. So if you have friends or family who have Netflix and haven't seen the show, encourage them to watch it from the beginning.


Or, stream a few episodes while you watch something else.

Have you noticed that with the freedom the writers and show runners now have by not being stifled by the standard network commercial block format and 41 minute run time, how much better these episodes are over the previous seasons? They seem to have a new found room to breathe and feel more organic and complete to me. It's glaringly noticeable with a show that's migrated over as opposed to one that never had to deal with network format constraints.

I've been doing the same, doling out one per week. Given the lack luster new season on broadcast TV, it sure is nice to have one brilliant show to watch each week.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

We couldn't do the week to week thing, but we did manage to make them last 2 weeks.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Me too
Tried to draw it out, but the episodes are just so good!!


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Its just one of the most entertaining shows, and I never watched it until Netflix.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Can we have this thread renamed?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the show, and I'm glad that Netflix picked it up. However, I guess that I'm in the minority in being disappointed with the current season. I thought the big story arc from last season was wrapped up too soon. Another couple episodes of sleuthing rather than the bad guy spilling his guts would have made it more enjoyable IMHO. After that, the done-in-one episodes felt relatively inconsequential.

I also don't get the hang up on Jacob Nighthorse as the big bad. Maybe I've forgotten something, but I don't recall him doing anything bad. It seems to me he's just an ambitious native American with money.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Has it been confirmed there will be another season? I really hope so!


WooHoo!

http://www.commdiginews.com/entertainment/hector-lives-and-so-does-longmire-season-5-on-netflix-51286/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Can we have this thread renamed?


On October 30 I gave up and started a new thread Longmire gets another season from Netflix. It just seemed less confusing.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool. Then maybe this one needs to be closed.


----------

